# Finned Strip Heater



## justpassingthru (Jan 28, 2010)

I would like to install a finned strip heater in my GOSM to smoke jerky, what I would like to know is what wattage  should I buy?

  Here’s what’s available at Granger: 100, 250, 300, 450, 500, 750, 1000, 1250, or 1500

  Can someone that has an electric smoker and smokes jerky tell me what their wattage is?

  Thanks,

  Gene


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 28, 2010)

Lots of questions need answered first. What size is your smoker, material, insulation, type of thermo control are you planning?


----------



## txbigred (Jan 28, 2010)

My big Cabelas unit is 1600 watts, and it is insulated. what ever you decide on, try to rig up a fan to circulate the air, it will help with drying the meat evenly.

Dave


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mulepackin*, it a Gosm Big Block, 36x24x16, no insulation, thermo control will all be bought here.

*Dave,* Thanks and I'm planning on using a fan out of a computer.

Gene


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 4, 2010)

I would think a 1000 watt would provide plenty of heat for your unit in your circumstances (if using it there, ambient temps shouldn't affect you as much as colder climes). However, the larger the heater, the less it will have to cycle to maintain temp, and the quicker your recovery, so if you can swing it go big. I'm anxious to see how you incorporate your fan. I used one on my freezer conversion. Set up as a pusher between my smoke generator and the freezer. Didn't work as I hoped. It's sitting in the shop right now, until I can figure out a better plan.


----------



## phil brown (Feb 4, 2010)

For jerky you don't need a lot of heat, but you do need a lot of airflow.  You want to dry the meat, but not cook it.  I'm not really sure how to achieve that with a GOSM, maybe hook up an air tank to the gas line?  In any case, a heating element will help to dry out the air; how much power you need will be directly proportionate to how much air is moving through the smoker.


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 4, 2010)

*Mulepackin*, thanks for the advice, I've been scratching my head on whether to install a 1250 watt on the back or two 750 watt strips, one on each side.

Then fan will definitely need a control to regulate the speed, out of the computer they move too much air, I'm wondering where to place it, on the sides or maybe on top?

Gene


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 4, 2010)

*Phil Brown*, care to explain what you know about airflow and where would be the most effective place for fan placement?

Gene


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 4, 2010)

I was thinking about your build?!?!?!?

If you install (2) 750 watt heaters, you could install a switch to turn (1) or Both on.  Essentially, you could have a "High" and "Low" setting.

There are times where you may just want to keep a steady low heat and times where you want it Hot Fast.

Good Luck!


TJ


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I've been thinking about putting a fan in my smoker and was resaershing the idea of a convection oven fan. should be able to handle the heat and move just the right amount of air. I'm just not too sure how to wire it to plug it into the wall???
http://www.appliancezone.com/ShowProduct.aspx?ID=15373
SOB


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 4, 2010)

*TJohnson, *That's what I was thinking, it's a propane GOSM, I'm trying to bring the temps below 150° for smoking jerky and cheese.

*SmokingOhioButcher, *That would probably work better than a computer fan, where would you mount it, on the side or on top?  

There are websites that can show you how to wire it, try googling 'how to wire a fan.'

Gene


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 4, 2010)

Gene,

Will this work?

http://http://www.thebbqguru.com/products/Pit-Runner-4-CFM-Fan.html

I've been thinking about a blower for my MES and came across this one.


Todd


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 4, 2010)

You pretty much have to set your fan up so that it "pushes" the air. You don't want smokey air circulating around the fan. It will eventually clog and cover it, and disable it. The other problem is introducing cool air which then needs more heat to maintain temps. Not so much of an issue with jerky or cold smokes, but anything hotter, it will be an issue.


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 6, 2010)

*TJohnson,* I'm sure that would work, but I'm trying to save money and use what is on hand, ...a dead computer.

*mulepackin,* yes I will definitely use it to 'push' air, I've pretty much decided to go with two 750 watts heaters mounted on the sides and mount the fan on the back.

Thanks for the help,

Gene


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 6, 2010)

Gene,

I just made a "Cold Smoker" for my MES, and installed a computer fan that I had laying around.

This thing looked like a freeking diesel truck spewing smoke!!!

Turns out that this little 4"x4" fan put out 40 cfm.

You need to be around 10 cfm.

Most computer fans run off 12v and you could hook it up to a 6v transformer and maybe cut the cfm, but not positive.

I'm gonna try that with mine.


Todd


----------

